# Reality in picture form



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4
View attachment 5
View attachment 6
View attachment 7
View attachment 8
View attachment 9


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Now that montage was truthful, factual, inciteful, sobering, sad and frightening all in one.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a few more.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow..... Maybe I should post up 25 or so pics of the KKK, White Supremacists, Skinheads, and Nazis so you conservatives can see who belongs to your end of the political spectrum. :bop: :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here, I'll do it for you.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

And here's one for you.....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice try, too bad it's photoshopped.

https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesig ... being-sued

Even snopes says it's false.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump ... s-burning/

On the other hand the Clinton/Byrd connection is real. Here, you can listen to her call him her friend and mentor.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In 1952 Byrd avowed that "After about a year, I became disinterested [in the KKK], quit paying my dues, and dropped my membership in the organization," and throughout his long political career (he served for 57 years in the United States Congress) he repeatedly apologized for his involvement with the KKK:

Senator Byrd went from being an active member of the KKK to a being a stalwart supporter of the Civil Rights Act, the Voting Rights Act and many other pieces of seminal legislation that advanced the civil rights and liberties of our country.

Doesn't change the fact that the KKK, Nazis, and the rest of those right wing groups are over there with you conservatives.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> stalwart supporter of the Civil Rights Act


 Really? Then why was it a majority of republicans that pushed the Civil Right Act through with the democrats opposing. People just can't get history right, or they don't admit it. So many people today have the history of democrats and republicans mixed up. I think that's because democrats lie and most teachers are democrat (not a shot at you Ken, my brother and his wife were both teachers for 41 and 39 years and that was their observation). Our public schools are trying to destroy the history of this nation, and push an agenda that is far left. They hate private schools because they can't indoctrinate those children. They hate private schools even though the testing shows private schools produce better students.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Senator Byrd went from being an active member of the KKK to a being a stalwart supporter of the Civil Rights Act, the Voting Rights Act and many other pieces of seminal legislation that advanced the civil rights and liberties of our country.


Really?

Concerning the civil rights act of 1964



> On the morning of June 10, 1964, Senator Robert Byrd (D-W.Va.) completed a filibustering address that he had begun 14 hours and 13 minutes earlier opposing the legislation.


He voted against the civil rights act of 1964 and the voting rights act of 1965.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Today I am listening to a Utube only a couple of days old. In it they say El Chapo is naming politicians he donated millions to. He claims Fast and Furiouse was a way to give him weapons. He says he gave 15 million to Hillary, and more to other democrats to keep the border open. I'm sure the fact checks will say this isn't true. Maybe we will find out maybe we will never know. 
He said he has paid 12 million to the Mexican military to kill people. It sounds like he is going to spill everything before he mysteriously dies in prison.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Byrd went from being an active member of the KKK to a being a stalwart supporter of the Civil Rights Act, the Voting Rights Act and many other pieces of seminal legislation that advanced the civil rights and liberties of our country.
> ...


Ken please take a sniff of the Kool-aid before you drink.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Really???? Here is what the NAACP has to say about Byrd. Now since it benefited them, I would believe them. Afterall they had the most to gain from his support. Plainsman.....maybe you should sniff the kool aid before you drink :thumb:

"Senator Byrd reflects the transformative power of this nation," stated NAACP President and CEO Benjamin Todd Jealous."

"Senator Byrd came to consistently support the NAACP civil rights agenda, doing well on the NAACP Annual Civil Rights Report Card. He stood with us on many issues of crucial importance to our members from the reauthorization of the Voting Rights Act, the historic health care legislation of 2010 and his support for the Hate Crimes Prevention legislation," stated Hilary O. Shelton, Director of the NAACP Washington Bureau and Senior Vice President for Advocacy and Policy. "Senator Byrd was a master of the Senate Rules, and helped strategize passage of legislation that helped millions of Americans. He will be sorely missed."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

NAACP drank the Kool-Aid or they just ignore the past because the liberals promise them so much today. They promise them things while denying to others. That isn't equality, but groups like NAACP don't want equality they want advantage and liberals promise them that. That's how affirmative racism came to be.

Facts are Facts Ken and Senator Byrd did not help pass the Civil Rights Act he opposed it. Just the opposite of your claim.

So Ken where do you stand on illegal immigration today?

I honestly think the white supremacy and the skinheads would claim our side of the political spectrum, and the KKK and Nazi are more like the liberal side. When I look at 58% of black pregnancies ending in abortion in New York I see the liberal sneaky method of black genocide. I think liberals see themselves not as white supremacy, but simply supremacy over everyone. Sort of an arrogant nose in the air attitude.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It is what it is.....NAACP says completely different than what you are saying. Why wouldn't we believe what they are saying? What would they have to gain?

The only big time Democrat back then who was anti civil rights was George Wallace and the South. They aren't Dems down there anymore. So talking about 30-50 years ago means nothing in today's world. Both parties and parts of the country have completely flipped.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> It is what it is.....NAACP says completely different than what you are saying. Why wouldn't we believe what they are saying? What would they have to gain?
> 
> The only big time Democrat back then who was anti civil rights was George Wallace and the South. They aren't Dems down there anymore. So talking about 30-50 years ago means nothing in today's world. Both parties and parts of the country have completely flipped.


You will have to tell your comrades in Washington that. They want to dig back years into Trumps tax returns. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my thing....

The NAACP can say Byrd has "changed". Yet Trump hasn't done one racist thing or have been proven to do anything "racist".... but every democrat screams "racism" towards Trump.

Lets not forget the whole Smollette fiasco that is happening right now. The Chicago Police has changed or isn't calling him a "victim" anymore. They are not denying or absolving anyone of the attack but they are backtracking pretty quickly on stuff. How about many of the politicians who jumped on the bandwagon and decried TRUMP is at fault. Two Canidates for the Dem's called it "modern day lynching" before any facts were investigated.....Yet now they are saying... let the facts play out. Really interesting on this one.

Ken to quote Ben Shapiro right now... "Facts don't care about your feelings". Lots of the pics that were posted are factual. The KKK one of Trump... isn't. The NAACP you quoted was a "quote" from someone. Show his voting history on Civil rights stuff. Even if it came after the stuff he did in 1964. Show that he voted for the civil rights. That will shut up the argument more than a quote from a NAACP leader. Because that is opinion... and you know the old saying about opinions.... :beer: That is why we talk on here... LOL Yes that is a shot at myself... HAHA. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dems are screaming because Trump hasn't come out against their racism. He needs to distance himself from them. Of course they all vote for him. So that's more important. Especially in a close election.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm tired and not catching on. Them? Ken who is "them"?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

His far right KKK, White Supremacists, Neo Nazis followers etc. Opposite the far left progressives.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

After trying to talk with but in the end being "talked too" by liberal Democrats(not putting words in Kens mouth, nor am I stating this is his stance) I have come to realize they want to rid the country of people like me. Rural, gun owning, law abiding, small government supporting, no free ride giving, climate change denying, right to life believing, legal immigration supporting, Christian, Trump voting, white, male. I get the distinct impression people like me will be forced into extinction if liberals take complete control. Does anyone else feel this way or am I not playing with a full deck?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> His far right KKK, White Supremacists, Neo Nazis followers etc. Opposite the far left progressives.


Far left progressives, you mean like Hillary?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I meant the far right like your Pic of Adolf Hitler. Glad you agree he is on your right. About as far right as you can get. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Dems are screaming because Trump hasn't come out against their racism. He needs to distance himself from them. Of course they all vote for him. So that's more important. Especially in a close election.


The only thing or instance where this was even remotely close or he was needed to do this is in Charlottevilles&#8230;. but found this in WIKI....



> U.S. President Donald Trump praised Heyer as "an incredible young woman".[53] Heyer's mother Susan Bro thanked Trump for his August 14 remarks on the event.[53] She wrote in a statement: "Thank you, President Trump, for those words of comfort and for denouncing those who promote violence and hatred. My condolences, also, to the grieving families of the two state troopers and quick recovery for those injured."[55]
> 
> In the August 15 statement, widely condemned as downplaying white supremacists, Trump said about Bro's statement on Trump's August 14 statement:[55][58]
> 
> ...


So he did "denounce" them. So again... where is he not "denouncing them" or "supporting" the extreme right like the KKK and neo Nazi? Or is this all just media BS and spreading a narrative. Like the "hate filled" kids from the catholic school.... or the "attack" on Jussie Smollette? Those are just to name a few of the recent race BS and false stuff being spread on the news. :bop:

Also you think that Trump needs to "denounce" all of these. Where is the left denouncing the attacks by ANTIFA and other groups? Oh wait you are not seeing those on TV because it wouldn't push against Trump. It would show the whackadoo's on the left. But ask people in Seatle or on Campuses how right leaning people are being treated by this group. oke:

Edit:
Lets not forget the "anti-Semitic" of which elected officials are going on and saying. Does that sound Nazi or Nazi'ish to you? :bop: But you don't hear the Left "denouncing" them. They say an "apology" was good enough. If Trump or a right leaning official said that... the Left wouldn't be happy until someone was fired. Yet now just an "apology" is ok. don't even bring up King.... he was kicked off committees and what not.... PLUS Apologized. Yet some are still screaming that isn't enough. :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Yeah, I meant the far right like your Pic of Adolf Hitler. Glad you agree he is on your right. About as far right as you can get. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Here is a list of "fake hate crimes" since the Trump "era"....

How come nobody on the left is "denouncing" these???

https://dailycaller.com/2019/02/18/hoax ... imes-list/

yes I know it is from the "daily caller" which is a right wing media outlet. But you can look up the cases and these are facts. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I meant the far right like your Pic of Adolf Hitler. Glad you agree he is on your right. About as far right as you can get. :thumb:


You put up the pic of far right Hitler......not me. eace:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

So Ken, did you notice the phrase that accompanies the pic of Hitler and notice the similarities to the phrase attributed to the hag you thought should be President?

Or did that escape you entirely?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I didn't vote for Clinton.

Evidently the escaping is on your side. Since they are on opposite sides of the political spectrum. You know Hitler on the conservative side.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No where did I say you voted for Clinton. But you know as well as I and everyone else, that election was between two people, Clinton and Trump. Since you hate Trump so much, it's not too difficult to come to the conclusion that between Trump and Clinton, you aren't going to pick Trump.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yikes Ken did you vote? If not why are you complaining? Oooor did you find them both so bad you couldn't vote?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I voted for everything on the ballot except president. First time here in Minnesota. But After discussions about them my wife and I decided we didn't want either of these wannabes to be president. So we left that part blank. I wouldn't support either .....Trump or Clinton. So,yes I found them so bad,I couldn't vote for either.I still have the right to an opinion now. And probably would be lamenting Clinton's actions with the rest of you if she were president.

May happen again next year. Especially if some one like Bernie Sanders is the Dem. candidate along with the clown in office now. Hopefully my candidate, Amy Klobachar is on the ballot and wins. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hear Klobechar treats the people around her like crap. That perhaps applied to all people who see themselves as better than others. The trespass bill may have me voting for local democrats. I sure am going to contact the people running for office and question them. Pro life and non farmer will get my vote. If we had farmers like north1 the world would be a better place.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I watched her on CNN in a town hall the other night and that question was asked. She said the people in her office and running her campaign have been with her for 6-10 years. I have to believe that rumor was made by someone who didn't belong with her.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My information was closer than that. Someone who knows her told my wife about how nasty she is. Well, third hand actually, but better than mainstream media.

Ken I think those who wrote history purposely hid the real Hitler. It make one think the crap they teach in public schools isn't worth reading. Hitler is all yours. 
https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-ente ... 86455.html

Like most liberals he believed the adult fairy tale about evolution. Many evolutionists are very racist. Are you familiar with Hitlers breeding experiments? All of them? Guess what he expected a black man to breed with. Racist just like todays liberals that think they need affirmative action because minorities can't compete on a level playing field. That's racist.



> Culture
> Hitler and the socialist dream
> He declared that 'national socialism was based on Marx' Socialists have always disowned him. But a new book insists that he was, at heart, a left-winger
> George Watson
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman and Ken...

About Koblachar&#8230;.. I heard her talk about the "treatment" of staff. She said that she is hard on them and demands/expects the most out of them. Which honestly is great! I am not for her because of stuff and the way she voted in the past and was for bad legislation IHMO. Also her stance on gun control gets me. :beer:

But the treatment of her staff.... If she expects the best and they don't perform... then people deserve to be somewhat "treated poorly". I am not say abuse. But it is like Bobby Knight.... 99% of the people who played for him loved him. He expected the best you could give and if you didn't he came down on you. I have also heard people speak about him and said he is the type of coach who would do anything for his players. So to me this is a non issue. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree. :beer:

Democrats won't beat trump if they nominate a leftist socialist. They have a year to get the right person. Right now that's Klobachar. Will be interesting next January when the Iowa caucuses start.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Were all likely to have ulcers before the next presidential election is over. I have not voted for a democrat for 40 years, but I am calling their headquarters to see who they run against Wanzek here in district 29. A fellow on nodakangler said he was the most disrespectful legislator he contacted. If the democrats don't run a pro abortion ---- how I wish they would wise up. Being abortion and for gay marriage in North Dakota is like putting a political gun to your head. Start being North Dakota people so we don't have to always vote for the arrogant money worshipers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I understand your dilema.....I haven't voted for a Republican since Reagan. And unless Trump is gone I won't next year either. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken.....

Have you seen what Amy stated about "gun control" and the Aurora shooting.

Remember IL has some of the strictest rules on the books... 
- Already have "universal background" checks
- Already have a 3 day waiting period
- Criminals cant have firearms

Yet this guy lied on an application, got his gun, waited 3 days. Law enforcement found out that he was a felon and couldn't own a fire arm. All they did was "revoke" his license (purchase permit). But didn't go do a wealth fare check to see if he had bought one. Which this is legal to do or get a warrant to do this.

When people scream sensible gun control.... there are steps that are in place to keep LEGALLY purchased guns out of peoples hands. It is just a matter if people are honest and the government does its job. Yet the government officials are asking for more control. Let them do their first job correctly then see if they should earn more responsibility. Right now they are not. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck......haven't seen it. but I agree with what you are saying.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It always bothers me when some politician days sensible gun control. I don't think politicians would know sensible if it bit them in the rear. Who is going to determine sensible?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

"sensible" is making it harder for law abiding people to get guns.

Like I mentioned before. The Aurora shooting was because the guy LIED on his form (which is a crime and I believe a felony). Plus he was also a felon so shouldn't have gotten a gun. The police found out about this and only "revoked" his car or purchase permit. They should have went in and arrested/ticketed him and confiscated any firearms he purchased/possessed.

Sensible would be to hire more people to help do back ground checks and push the papers for this. Yeah I know I am calling for government expansion. LOL But that is the issue in most cases. The actual check isn't that through. But again IL has the "universal" background check. And if all I am hearing is correct he needed to get the "license" which is if anything like MN it has to come from law enforcement. 
- In MN in order to purchase a handgun or AR style of gun you need to either have your CCW or get an "purchase" permit that is given to you by your local PD/Sheriff. Which entails them doing a background check on you and they can deny it if they have had "calls" to your home if they feel that giving this permit would put others in danger. :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A SMART PERSON WOULD WANT TO SEE THE TAX RETURNS OF POLITICIANS WHO BECAME MILLIONAIRES.


 Isn't that the truth! Half of them in Washington would perhaps be behind bars. The swamp has needed draining for a long time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Went to Drudge after my last post and guess what the second and third headlines are?

House Dems Ask For Secret Copy Of President's Taxes...



> PELOSI REFUSES TO SHOW HERS...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

A few more.



















I'd like to find one of these. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You know what I find funny....

LGBT.... you know what the B stands for? Bisexual... so they identify that there is only two sexes. Something to think about. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now from the OTHER, side


----------



## NDHunt354 (Feb 17, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose some people have forgot who Colonel Sanders was, but looking at those four women I couldn't help but think of how we used his image in the past ------- A gun owner voting for those women would be like a chicken voting for Colonel Sanders. We enjoy hunting, shooting, fishing, outdoor photography, camping while they enjoy power and control, and telling others what they can and can't do. What food for a nightmare.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

These guys over on the right really love Trump :bop: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A little prophesy for everyone this morning. Don't totally disregard Hillary rather apply this to all the perverters of truth. This would include both parties, but in different ways. Republicans will bow to the dollar while democrats wll bow to anything that brings them power. Currently liberals would like to pervert the constitution. They have done a good job so far. 
As an example separation of church and state. Their latest perversion is Autosexual, which is one who is in love with themselves. Hmmmm that would be many democrats. 
Drudge report: https://www.theguardian.com/society/sho ... themselves
http://www.intellectualconservative.com/
Look for the article called BABYLON IS FALLING Make sure you read the text.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunt1 if people actually give that some thought the United States may survive.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is so accurate about the Taxes issue.

All that was on the news or you see on the news is "Taxes" or some new candidate releasing theirs. It is a great move by the candidates to show they are not afraid to show them. But again it is a slippery slope. I know they are trying to make laws saying people need to produce them. Well where does that stop? Do any elected official? Senators, Representatives, Mayors, Governors, city councils...etc? I know some will say well just the president.... but why stop there? Honestly I would love to see Pelosi's. Like many people have stated. Trump was a millionaire before he got into office. Many elected officials become millionaires while in office??? So where does the money come from? We know the salaries.... lobbying money? Investments? Dealings in home states (investments possibly), Book deals, speaking engagements, etc. Would love to know if they passed a law to help them grow the income or not? Like I mentioned it could be a slippery slope. I know they can save money on healthcare because they are not in the mix of what we have to pay. Well we pay it for them.... LOL

But back on topic about the above picture.... So correct. The left leaning media is jumping/grasping at straws for then next thing they can try and push onto the public. Instead of saying jobs are up, economy is doing well, what should we do to fix the border crisis, etc. Instead they just want something negative towards the president. Now he does give them ammo with the stupid things he says....ie: twitter last night with the bucket planes to dump water on Notre Dame....and the video of Omar and 9/11. Both he shouldn't have commented on.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In the interests of being transparent, whoever created the pic paraphrased the statement. This is the actual quote;



> "In fact, when you say businessmen and women, I can't help but think of a particular one that I would just love to see running for the presidency at some point in the future," Clinton added. "I don't know what it is exactly about him, I can't quite put my finger on it, but my instinct is almost never wrong. And it's telling me that Donald Trump would be very successful if he were to venture into politics in the future."
> 
> Asked to elaborate on her statement, the former Secretary of State argued that she thinks that businessmen "can't be bought" and that they're "very honest." "And I think that goes especially for Donald Trump, whose successful projects and business ventures have made him synonymous with big business and, more importantly, creating thousands of jobs. I also think he understands the philanthropic and charitable side of things quite well, which is a crucial skill for any politician."


----------

